

Need a hacker asap - lolobink

I have been working on something amazing for years and need the hacker. Any advice would help. Have the ideas but need the nerd!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't it ironic. Less than a day ago there was a link posted about how we
should work to be more constructive and helpful, and not so destructive,
sarcastic, scathing and rude, and it got a _huge_ number of upvotes:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2322696>

And now, the first few replies to this have been - guess what - destructive,
sarcastic, scathing and rude.

So here's your chance to put into action the sentiments in that submission and
show that it wasn't just lipservice to have upvoted it so highly. Be helpful,
and don't just take the piss.

So, to answer the OP's question - it's generally held that ideas are
important, but that great execution of ideas is actually the most important
thing. It's generally held that great execution of a do-do idea will win every
time over moderate exectution of a brilliant idea.

The brilliant idea isn't worth anything at all without the execution.

So with that in mind, you need brilliant execution for your idea. Are you
willing to part with 50% of all future profits? If not, how will you attract
someone to make your amazing idea come to life?

If you really have been working on this for years, and if it really is
amazing, then you can invest a few days to read about the sort of person you
want, and perhaps submit a request that's more appealing.

As it stands, from what you've said so far, no competent hacker I know of
would come anywhere close to you.

Learn. Adapt. Make it a partnership.

Otherwise your amazing idea will never see the light of day.

~~~
brk
_And now, the first few replies to this have been - guess what - destructive,
sarcastic, scathing and rude._

FWIW, I don't see HN as a "do my homework" site. I try to offer helpful
replies to anyone that appears to have put some thought and consideration into
a question.

The OP here does not appear to have spent any time getting acquainted with
this site or its norms. Since the days of 300 baud modems I've never seen a
site of any caliber that treated people asking for resources from the members
with "respect" when those requestors did not themselves show a similar degree
of respect.

Your answer to the OP was very well written, and the sort of thing that any
halfway motivated person could have found with maybe an hours worth of
googling around. That hour of their time would have enabled them to come here
and ask much more detailed and targeted questions, and would have saved a lot
of people from potentially having to be Google for them and answering the
question.

In short, I'm all for helping people that help themselves.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
But people still feel the need to show themselves superior by making comments
that are utterly unhelpful. They could simply remain silent.

I agree entirely that the OP should do their homework. I agree entirely that
the question really merits no reply at all. The point is that the quoted
article can be paraphrased as saying "Be helpful, or shut up." That got _so_
many upvotes, and yet here is the same unhelpful, destructive behaviour.

I guess in short it's a case of "If you can't say something nice (helpful)
then don't say anything at all."

~~~
brk
Some people make snarky comments to feel superior, some do it to demonstrate
the insanity of the question.

You could post nothing, and then possibly cause the OP to think no one has
seen their question, so they post it again.

For this particular case I wanted to acknowledge the question with an answer
that was about as parsable and logical as the question itself.

------
brk
Meet me on the corner of Main St. and 49th in 15 minutes. Hold a newspaper in
your left hand and a chicken wing in your right hand so I can identify you.

------
gkchesterton
I'll do it. And you don't even have to pay me. Just the chance to work on
something amazing is payment enough.

------
hackersRus
Hacker here. At your service

------
stray
My best advice is to take a couple weeks and learn enough python to build a
simple prototype. Come back when you have something (anything) to show for
your efforts.

